# Searching for Pumkaboo and Phantump Pokemon



## Dizzie (Oct 16, 2013)

These are two grass/ghost pokemon (Pumkaboo and Phantump) I am trying to find information as to where they are located! Anyone know what route they are on?


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 16, 2013)

Come on. Some one has had to have seen them D=


----------



## th8827 (Oct 16, 2013)

Route 16 for both.


----------

